# Average Dress Size (Female)



## Jane (10 Jan 2007)

Does anyone know what the average dress size is in Ireland? I know it's 16 in the UK, but I believe it's less here. Perhaps 14?

Thanks, J


----------



## purplealien (10 Jan 2007)

Jane said:


> Does anyone know what the average dress size is in Ireland? I know it's 16 in the UK, but I believe it's less here. Perhaps 14?
> 
> Thanks, J


I think it's a 14 alright. If you dont mind me asking - why?


----------



## triplex (11 Jan 2007)

but have you noticed how the manufacturer's have put a smaller size label on the same size clothing? eg, the measurements of a size 10 five years ago are now the measurements of a size 8 ... so an 'old' size 12 is the 'new' size 10 etc...


----------



## Barley (11 Jan 2007)

Yep, I have definitely noticed that. In shops like River Island, Oasis etc, I still fit into size 10 trousers/bottoms - and I ain't the same size as I was 6 years ago when I also fitted perfectly into them!


----------



## shootingstar (11 Jan 2007)

Barley said:


> Yep, I have definitely noticed that. In shops like River Island, Oasis etc, I still fit into size 10 trousers/bottoms - and I ain't the same size as I was 6 years ago when I also fitted perfectly into them!


 

Barley - at least you fit into a 10!!!! GET THAT FROWN OFF YER FACE!!!!


----------



## Barley (11 Jan 2007)

shootingstar said:


> Barley - at least you fit into a 10!!!! GET THAT FROWN OFF YER FACE!!!!


 
Haha!! But, like I said - I'm not *really* a size 10, but sure I'll just play along with whatever the shops want to tell me!


----------



## Lipstick69 (11 Jan 2007)

What bugs me is the way that shoe sizes seem to have increased as well. Although I'm of relatively normal height (5 6), I only take a 3 1/2 in a shoe which is just about possible to find. Over the last number of years the 3 1/2 has 'stretched' to become what used to be a 4 etc. and I'm permanently buying insoles


----------



## hotlips (11 Jan 2007)

Lipstick69 said:


> What bugs me is the way that shoe sizes seem to have increased as well. Although I'm of relatively normal height (5 6), I only take a 3 1/2 in a shoe which is just about possible to find. Over the last number of years the 3 1/2 has 'stretched' to become what used to be a 4 etc. and I'm permanently buying insoles


 
Haven't noticed the shoes but have definitely noticed the clothes. Today's size 10 is pretty close to what a 12 was 6 or 7 years ago.

In the US it's even worse though. I used to get 10 in the US 7 years ago but now I'm getting a 6!  And I'm not shrinking.


----------



## Cahir (12 Jan 2007)

And I thought my feet were shrinking!!  I'm now a size 4 in shoes and I used to be a 5!


----------



## wheeler (12 Jan 2007)

triplex said:


> ... so an 'old' size 12 is the 'new' size 10 etc...


 
Don't say that! I suppose deep down I knew this....


----------



## Slaphead (12 Jan 2007)

*"Average Dress Size (Female)" as opposed to the ** 	"Average Dress Size (Male)" thread???? *


----------



## shootingstar (12 Jan 2007)

whelanfiona said:


> Don't say that! I suppose deep down I knew this....


 


*sighs*   i hate this thread


----------



## pinkyBear (12 Jan 2007)

> Today's size 10 is pretty close to what a 12 was 6 or 7 years ago


Still makes me feel good though to be able to put on a 10 - however I refuse to buy stuff when I am going to Thailand!!


----------



## mc79 (12 Jan 2007)

does anyone not notice in river island, that a size 14 is a 12..
before the christmas i bought a top and a pair of shorts... both size 14.. and everyother top and trousers I have are a 10/12...
Didnt want to buy a size 14... but I loved them so when I went home I cut the tags off.....................


----------



## Jane (12 Jan 2007)

purplealien said:


> I think it's a 14 alright. If you dont mind me asking - why?


 
A friend & I were discussing it recently & she thought it was a 16, but that's the UK.


----------



## Jane (12 Jan 2007)

Slaphead said:


> *"Average Dress Size (Female)" as opposed to the **"Average Dress Size (Male)" thread???? *


 

Slap, actually mens close can be referred to as "dress" also, so that's why I had female in brackets. Dress, meaning clothes, not the frock !

Have you never heard of a dress shirt or dress pants??


----------



## Slaphead (12 Jan 2007)

Jane said:


> Have you never heard of a dress shirt or dress pants??



No, seeing as im not gay.
Dresses are what women wear, dont try and convince me anything else.


----------



## colc1 (12 Jan 2007)

is a dress pants ( male) like what David Beckham was wearing a few years back then?


----------



## Slaphead (12 Jan 2007)

colc1 said:


> is a dress pants ( male) like what David Beckham was wearing a few years back then?



That's a sarong, and me knowing that doesnt make me gay either.


----------



## bskinti (13 Jan 2007)

This might answer the original question: When we buy a garment off the wholesalers or fashion houses we have to take a standard stack of each item which will consist of  1...size 8,   2...size 10 ,  2.....size 12,  1....size 14,  the 10s and 12s will always sell quicker.


----------



## liteweight (13 Jan 2007)

Slaphead said:


> That's a sarong, and me knowing that doesnt make me gay either.



Ah! That probably accounts for your dress sense so!


----------



## pansyflower (13 Jan 2007)

And "getting dressed" can refer to either sex.


----------



## Cahir (13 Jan 2007)

mc79 said:


> does anyone not notice in river island, that a size 14 is a 12..
> before the christmas i bought a top and a pair of shorts... both size 14.. and everyother top and trousers I have are a 10/12...
> Didnt want to buy a size 14... but I loved them so when I went home I cut the tags off.....................



I've noticed the opposite with River Island.  I used to have to buy a 10 and now I have to buy an 8.  Sizing is just all over the place in every shop these days.


----------



## shootingstar (15 Jan 2007)

Slaphead said:


> That's a sarong, and me knowing that doesnt make me gay either.


 

Slaphead - you are fighting this wayyyyyy too much..

"he who protests the most"... etc etc.


----------



## Jane (6 Mar 2007)

shootingstar said:


> Slaphead - you are fighting this wayyyyyy too much..
> 
> "he who protests the most"... etc etc.


 
Lol shootingstar, that's what I was thinking


----------



## Berlin (8 Mar 2007)

Way back in 1989 (I'm a dinosaur) I bought a pair of size 13 jeans. Best fitting jeans I ever had. Why don't the manufacturers make clothes in in-between sizes?


----------



## Mr No It All (11 Mar 2007)

Berlin, did you buy them in the States?  I know in between sizes used to be available in the States, not sure if they still are.  It's a very good point, not everyone is going to be the exact measurements of a 10/12/14 etc !


----------



## PM1234 (11 Mar 2007)

> It's a very good point, not everyone is going to be the exact measurements of a 10/12/14 etc !


 
True but wearing a belt is always an option. Although this usually only applies to jeans


----------



## Mr No It All (11 Mar 2007)

PM1234 said:


> True but wearing a belt is always an option. Although this usually only applies to jeans


 
And it only applies to waist sizes, what about hips & butt ?!!


----------



## Berlin (13 Mar 2007)

I bought the jeans in Dun Laoghaire - can't quite remember where. They were Lee Cooper jeans, if that's of any interest.


----------

